# Fostering a 9 week old Shep / Husky



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

She was a 3rd return (2 times unlucky) and Amanda couldn't bare the thought of her going back to the Humane Society. So, right now I am in possession of a 9 week old female puppy that needs a forever home. She is extremely social, mostly house trained and does everything a normal 9 week old is supposed to be doing. I realize this isn't a Golden, but she's a total doll.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Pictures forthcoming.... as soon as I find the camera.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A 9 week old puppy was returned 3 times? What is wrong with people! Maybe you can have some input into the next adoption so it will be the right one.

Pictures are required you know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see pictures of her, she sounds adorable!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a wonderful thing for you to do and I'm sure you will find her a wonderful home. :worthless


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Well she certainly has people figured out. She screamed for 30 - 35 minutes at around 12 and 6 in her crate. From the sounds of how violently she was going at it I would assume its fairly successful. 

I was watching her play with my other too... she strikes me as a dog that was removed from her parents too early. She is biting at them with a lot of intensity and her bites are relatively hard. She also chases my kitty cats... (don't worry they deserve it). Should be fun training her in the brief amount of time I'll have her... sort of a warm up for the near future I suppose


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What do you girls think of her? Pics please!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Couldn't find the dumb camera yesterday! Now I'm stuck at work... fun. I'll make sure to get some up tonight.

Harley is neutral, he doesn't mind her but he doesn't seem too impressed with her. She is very high energy and jumping up at his face and biting him when he's being plain about the fact that he doesn't want to play with her at that moment. Mirabelle is far more playful of my two but even she is very very fed up. This little girl isn't suited for the low energy level my two seem to have adopted and I am finding that I have to separate them in order to give my two a break from her constant nipping. 

She's actually calmed down a bit though throughout the day and seemed to be getting the message that she wasn't playing appropriately. Should only be a matter of days before she fits in. Hopefully I find her a home by then  LoL


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck... the two dogs I found at the end of Jan, one left a week and half ago for rescue and the other is still here.... no rescues have room for this labby-ish mix and I can't take him to the county animal control....!

I hope your household calms down soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Braccarius*

BRACCARIUS

Bless you for taking her in and for being willing to train her.

I hope she is IN A CRATE while youre gone, so she doesnt get into any mischief!!
She must have been taken away from the mom dog way too soon,if she is only 9 wks. and you are her third home!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am sorry for referring to Harley as a girl in my earlier post - Cocasse is rolling his eyes at me.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> BRACCARIUS
> 
> Bless you for taking her in and for being willing to train her.
> 
> ...


I'm actually her 4th. Sadly. She was brought there at 3-4 weeks old initially and was adopted out at 6 weeks and returned within a day. She was then adopted out again but was slated to be brought to the shelter for a third time. Amanda deserves all the praise, I was the unwitting husband.

As for calling Harley a girl.... he mostly is. LoL


----------

